# Incomplete boxes



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought a box of Dwarf Warriors today and I can only make 15 models out of it when there is supposed to be 16. I had already built the 15 before I realised that there was a mistake. Will GW give me an exchange even though they're built?

EDIT: Panic over, I found that sneaky stuntie, hiding in my laundry basket, how the hell did it get there?

Still, out of interest how good are GW when it comes to refunds and exchanges?


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

They are actually really good about it. I got a predatpr model for my space mariens and it arrived without the turret sprue. I called them up and they sent a replacement right away. Arrived in about 3 days


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

a freind bought a screeming skull catapult, opend it whilst in the gamming room, found a part missing (one of the vultures i think, or something minor) and got a replacement instantly. and he kept the one he had bought.
and when my copy of the 40k rule baook arived, and the pages had been stuck together and some pages were either in wonky or still had bits hanging off it, i got an instant replacement.
another freind (well, he works at the store, but he is cool) ordered 3 treemen, one had a head missing, so they sent 3 more, one of which also had a head missing. so he got another 3. although that was mail order being retarded.


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

Dafistofmork said:


> when my copy of the 40k rule baook arived, and the pages had been stuck together and some pages were either in wonky or still had bits hanging off it, i got an instant replacement.


something similar happened with my chaos marine codex. it had pages coming out if the binding and GW sent a replacement book and told me to keep the old one so mow i have 2 codexes


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Any time I'm missing anything, and I do mean anything from a model kit, no matter whether I got it at a GW sotre or an online discount site, I call their hotline (1800-394-GAME in the US), explain that I'm missing a part from which sprue, and they mail me off an entire new sprue at no charge, no questions asked (though they often ask for the batch number from the box, but if you haven;t got it they usually understand)

I've done this a couple of times, and there's never been a problem. I've even gotten whole models sent to me (once when I complained that my old school LRC was badly warped and mismoulded, and once when I complained about ignorant salespeople who sold me a basalisk and promised it had all the chimera parts)

GW's customewr service hotline is *always* fantastic


----------



## fastchocolatesurprise (Jun 28, 2009)

GW customer service has been great the two times I had to use it. Both times they simply sent me replacements without any problems. They sent me whole box of glade riders despite the fact that I was simply missing some odd bits (I want to say a couple of heads and tails sprues, been a while though) the end result was I ended up with 4 or 5 free riders.


----------

